# Adopting poor lonely male off Kijiji



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm just as bad as most of you! lol I was looking through Kijiji, which I do on a regular basis, and came across this guy. I felt so sorry for him as the person who has him now certainly doesn't seem to know about keeping cockatiels. 
They were asking $120 for cage and bird!! I emailed her and told her that if she got no replies, i'd be willing to offer $50 for both. I also asked her why she was selling him.
Turns out the tiel was her mother's pet and her mother passed away early February. I guess his name is Polly (YUCK!), he whistles, says Polly and Pretty Bird, and will follow you when let out. He's approx 6-7 years old (she wasn't sure) and she doesn't have time for him. 
So after having the ad on Kijiji for 2 days, she emails me back and says she'd accept my offer! I pick him up on Sunday!

Anyway, here he is. I will be quarantining him from Pepper, and he'll prolly have about 2 weeks left by the time Kessie comes home. 

Oh! And if anyone has any suggestions as to names that rhyme with Paulie (i'm at least changing the spelling! LOL) so that he's not confused - I'd greatly appreciate it!

Here are his pics from Kijiji. I'll post more once he's here and somewhat settled. 

The cage alone shows he's in need of rescue - poor thing!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is just so cute i would give him lots of veggies the first month or 2 to see how he is on eating veggies and it will also increase the vitamin nutrience as well


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats  

I actually Like Paulie (but then again I like American Choppers, T.V. Show and one of the guys on there is named Paulie (well Paul jr but he gets called Paulie)


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

lol ATV - I never even thought of that as my husband loves that show. Maybe I;'ll keep it cuz the opnly names I'm coming up with are Molly, Saulie, Tauly, Rolly, etc... and they are worse than Paulie - he says his own name so I guess I _should_ keep it....lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep and he won't be confused, since he doesn't know how it is spelled  and making it Paulie is a more manly name then Polly i always seen that spelling as a girls name you know as in Polly Pocket


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

OHHH his cage is so full of poo. Poor guy!

So wonderful of you to bring him home!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> Congrats
> 
> I actually Like Paulie (but then again I like American Choppers, T.V. Show and one of the guys on there is named Paulie (well Paul jr but he gets called Paulie)


woohooo for motororcycles... but thats another forum I'm sure.




babybreau said:


> lol ATV - I never even thought of that as my husband loves that show. Maybe I;'ll keep it cuz the opnly names I'm coming up with are Molly, Saulie, Tauly, Rolly, etc... and they are worse than Paulie - he says his own name so I guess I _should_ keep it....lol


Actually baby, I thought Rolly too. I went to school with a girl, her dads name was Rolland, but he has always been called Rolly. It was a neat name and fit him well. This lil fella looks like he needs fitting in...poor guys cage is a disaster! Good thing for good people.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> woohooo for motororcycles... but thats another forum I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my, poor boy! so glad you are getting him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy! That is a horrible cage!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

poor little thing..I am so glad you are getting h im...he is so gorgeous poor guy..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As for a name, In keeping with a name that rhymes with Polly, how 'bout Raleigh. I've always liked that name for some reason. I knew a Raleigh once. Of course it would be pronounced raw-lee.


----------



## PiperBella (Mar 3, 2009)

He is beautiful! Hes lucky to be getting a good bird parent!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

After confirming things for tomorrow, she suddenly up and cancels on me!
She says she'll contact me in a week, but I'm highly doubtful. I'm going out of town myself next weekend to go meet Kessie! 

I guess this wasn't meant to be. I'm sooooo sad!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Whaat, how freaking rude! 

So you could still be getting him? I'd be telling her it's either YES or NO, choose and tell me, don't stuff me around like you have just done - can't stand people like that, they frustrate me.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Me too! Urrghhhh!!!  Too bad it did not work out!

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats not good at all  I hope she calls you back, he needs a good home.


----------



## PiperBella (Mar 3, 2009)

Tell her to give you a yes or no answer and tell her to give that poor guy some toys and clean the freaking poop off his perch! Something besides those dowels And while she is at to buy him a new perch. Maybe if you tell what all he needs she will reconsider  Sorry it didn't work out.


----------

